# Santa Barbara quick questions



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am coming out to Santa Barbara for a month and am looking for group rides I can join in. What is the riding scene like there? What are the hot routes?

What's the riding like in January?

I want to rent my 5 foot girl a good road bike. Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*You're in for some good riding...*

Here's a good list of local group rides:
http://www.bicicorsa.com/rides/index.html

You should also plan to ride in the Santa Ynez Valley... PM me if you'd like, I live in SB and can give you some local color... not sure about bike rental for the gf, tho.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

the link sgt posted is a great start- the saturday and sunday rides that meet at the dolphins and east beach are large groups of experienced riders that are really movin- the route is amazing and you will see many small groups of friends following the same path at an easier pace.

the echelon ride is also a great ride through Goleta - starts off with climbing some small hills and turns into a pretty fast paced ride through some spots- with regroups after

for bike rentals- you can try Velo Pro- one location downtown and one Goleta- http://www.velopro.com/

same as sgt, pm if you like, happy to help


----------

